# Doe due 2/2, discharge question



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a doe who is due 2/2/13, and she has started having some discharge. i've searched the forum and most people talk about a white, milky, or clear discharge with it turning amber just prior to kidding. My doe has an amber colored bubble of discharge. First noticed last night, it was very small (about the size of a pencil eraser), then when I checked her two hours later (about 8:30pm) the discharge had disappeared. This morning I checked on her and it is back, much larger (about an inch long and half an inch wide and thick) It looks very dark to me, and is not "stringy" like I've read to expect. Does anyone have any idea what this is, if it is normal, and what I should be expecting to see next?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on her.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Is there a possibility she's due sooner?? Keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I did not breed her, I bought her bred so I cannot say for sure that she was only bred the one time that was reported to me. I will keep a very close eye on her and see what develops. In any case I am mainly worried about about possible abortion, I would be fine if she is just due earlier.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Do you have pics of the whole goat and possibly her udder specifically?


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I will go out now and take some.

ETA I took pictures, my husband will load them on here when he gets home (about 20 minutes) He ran to the store to finish buying what I need for my kidding kit, just in case. Pricilla (my doe) is acting fine, chewing her cud, she is urinating and having BM's, and she still has discharge but i can see no change to it. She was not very accommodating while I wanted to take pictures. My dog, who usually ignores her, was very interested in her bodily functions, whereas my buck who she is housed with is not acting differently towards her in any way. Pictures very soon, and thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I dried her off between thanksgiving and the beginning of december, i am sure she still has milk in there, but its softened up alot.
Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The udder development is showing that she's likely due sooner than 2/2.... I have 2 does due 2/13 & 2/14 that don't have any sign of udders yet


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

this is her second kidding, I just dried her off at the end of last month


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Then that would explain her full teats 

My pregnant does do get a discharge on and off throughout their pregnancies, it has been at times that color but most often happens in the first 2-3 months.... mine have always delivered on time with healthy kids too so unless she's acting off and is not running a fever then I'd say that she'll be fine and just moniter her.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you Liz. I will keep a close eye on her and keep hoping everything goes smoothly.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothing has changed. If it is not clear in the picture the protrusion is definitely a fluid filled sac.Do I need to be worried about it breaking open?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Is she laboring at all? Her udder doesn't look like it's ready but I know some rare goats won't fill until after they kid...


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

She is not in labor, still acting fine, grazed all day and ate dinner well. She is in bed for the night, but I will be out there at least once more tonight to see how she is I think she's getting tired of the attention I'm giving to her backside lol


----------

